
Huawei in early talks with U.S. firms to license 5G platform - thg
https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-usa-huawei-tech-licensing-exclusive/exclusive-huawei-in-early-talks-with-u-s-firms-to-license-5g-platform-huawei-executive-idUKKBN1WY010
======
dang
"Early talks" probably isn't substantive enough to count as significant new
information. Did I miss something?

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query="significant%20new%20information"&sort=byDate&type=comment)

------
perspective1
Here, I'll paste the quote that substantiates this entire story-- Vincent Pang
(Huawei): “There are some companies talking to us, but it would take a long
journey to really finalize everything... they have shown interest."

------
Gpetrium
The exec response can be coming from a variety of angles:

1) Reuters reached out and he simply provided a snippet of what is happening;

2) US firms are interested in the product;

3) US firms are interested in using this conversation to leverage negotiations
with another party;

4) Whether they are getting little to no traction or some, Huawei may be
trying to say "look, we are not nuclear, others are talking to us, you should
too' to prop up interest and willingness via journalism.

------
Consultant32452
At this point we might as well go full patent war and each side can just
openly declare the other's patents are void.

~~~
downrightmike
China already steals what they want.

~~~
DiogenesKynikos
Chinese companies pay a very large amount of licensing fees to American
companies. Huawei itself has paid $6 billion in licensing fees since 2001,
with 80% of the fees going to US companies.

1\. [https://www.zdnet.com/article/over-6b-in-ip-royalties-
paid-b...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/over-6b-in-ip-royalties-paid-by-
huawei-nearly-80-to-us-firms/)

------
m0zg
Meh. We should go straight to 6G at this point. It's not like 5G is a pressing
need. Current 4G LTE is more than fast enough for just about everybody.

~~~
snagglegaggle
Well, people are already thinking about 6G, so we may have to hold off for 7G.

